# Salt Water Connections (SWC)



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wondering if this company is Canadian based or American, thinking of ordering from them, but not sure where it's coming from.

Thanks


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

If you looking for skimmer then Big Als sells them, and they should match he price, they did it for me.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

SWC are in Canada, but their customer service sucks


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sucks more than the word sucks can even describe. I will NEVER buy another one of their products 



violet said:


> SWC are in Canada, but their customer service sucks


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

violet said:


> If you looking for skimmer then Big Als sells them, and they should match he price, they did it for me.


How do you find the skinmer? Which one did you get? Also did you just print out the page and bring it to a store or got it off the website?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi
Yes you just print the Canadian retailer website (mops had them the chepest then). They will tell you that you got o pay the shipping, but most of the sites offer free shippin if it's over certain amount so print that page too. I got the swc 160 cone. I love the performance of the skimmer it pulls out a great amount of nasty smelly gung. And it i very easy to set up never overflow on me yet. But I have a problem (so is a friend of mine, who loves the skimmer performance as well) with the skimmer restarting after I turn it off or after power outage (that started to happen after 3 months). I have to blow in the air intake for the skimmer to start. When I called SWC with the problem, it looked like they new about this problem, because the guy told me that he will guide me through the process of modifying the pump he told me to take the impeller out and take scisors, and cut 2mm of the mesh on each side. When I told him the skimmer is 3 months old and I don't want to do that, he said if I don't want to listen he can't help me. I asked him what if I do something wrong and cut too much of the mesh or break it by accident. He said that if I know what 2mm is I can't break it. I said no I'm not going to do that. He said ok then. I asked him if they can send me another pump and I will send this one back he said no they wont to that. (The pump cost $35 in china). He told me to send the pump to them and they will take look at it and either fix the problem or replace it, and send it back to me. I asked him how long it would take because I don't want to be without skimmer for couple of weeks, he said that he doesn't know and that this is my problem. So I got upset and told him that the pump cost them couple of dollars and that they know about the problem it has and they are giving costumers such a headache that is not the costumer service I expected. So he just hang up on me. 
I went back to big als in mississauga and told them about that, they were very suprised, and Ryan (the guy from big als) helped me as much as he could. He gave me another impeller for the pump which helped. But now same thing is starting to happen but only once in a while. 
So it's up to you, (as a performance I love the skimmer), maybe now the newer shipments don't have this problem (now my skimmer is 1.5 old).
Like I said the SWC was aware of this, before I called them.
That is my story, I know Conix 67 has or had the same skimmer, you can see what he thinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

violet said:


> If you looking for skimmer then Big Als sells them, and they should match he price, they did it for me.


 Why would you do that? IMHO I would buy it from MOPS. After all MOPS worked the hardest to bring you the best deal and put that price right on their website for all to see. Their service and delivery is excellent. 
Why would you ask another retailer clearly offering you less, to meet that?? That only promotes mediocrity.... or worse. 
I bet you next time MOPS wants to offer something special when working with their supplier, for their customers, they will think first, "Why bother?" :roll eyes:


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

They would beat it by 5% plus it's too far from me to drive. And I never ordered on line before, and was afraid how would the warranty work.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Why would you do that? IMHO I would buy it from MOPS. After all MOPS worked the hardest to bring you the best deal and put that price right on their website for all to see. Their service and delivery is excellent.
> Why would you ask another retailer clearly offering you less, to meet that?? That only promotes mediocrity.... or worse.
> I bet you next time MOPS wants to offer something special when working with their supplier, for their customers, they will think first, "Why bother?" :roll eyes:


+1 Dan at MOPS is a great guy


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Buy from Mops... Dan has always been fair with his prices, And is great to deal with.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

MOPS is awesome and I always recommend them, but it looks like they no longer carry SWC... Perhaps they got tired of dealing with the jerk


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

MOPS is the place to go! Well worth the drive they are are really down to earth guys, they bent over backwards to make sure i was satisfied and had everything i needed.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea i like their prices but they dont have the one i was looking for. I got one from BA, they were kind enough to price match =)


----------

